# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  MONAT Hair Products - Natural Remedy for Increased Hair Growth & Reduced Hair Loss

## NSUAR008

Hello everyone,

I would like to share with you all an *amazing, all natural-based, anti-aging* haircare company that I recently partnered with called MONAT, which is new to the haircare market (a little over a year now).  MONATs entire product line caters to both men and women, who are seeking to increase hair follicle growth, reduce hair thinning/loss, repair damaged/dry hair and scalp, give their hair more volume and shine, just to list a few of the benefits.  

MONAT spent 3 years doing clinical studies at Princeton University prior to launching their products in Oct. 2014, and researched showed: 
1)	46% increase in hair growth
2)	48% decrease in DHT (hormone) that contributes to hair loss
3)	35% increase in hair follicle strength
4)	70% increase in repair effect improving hair anchoring
5)	76% increase in collagen directly increasing follicle size
6)	58% decrease in fiber breakage
7)	88% increased manageability
8)	55% reduced breakage and brittleness
9)	100% increased natural shine

Their patent pending Rejuveniqe Oil Intensive, is a specialized formula that contains 11 rare botanicals from all over the world, including vitamins, minerals, antioxidants, beta-carotene and omega-3 fatty acids  that mimic the bodys natural oils. Basically, this oil is the MAGIC that makes it all happen!  All of MONAT products are infused with the Rejuveniqe Oil Intensive.  The oil is also sold separately and has over 101 uses for the hair, scalp, and skin.

I wanted to share a picture of my husband (who has been struggling with hair loss for a few years now) and his results after using MONATs Men Treatment System, which consists of a 2-in-1 Shampoo & Conditioner and the Intense Repair Spray.  The mens line is more concentrated with Capixl (a red clover flower extract), which helps counteract the formation of DHT.  Many women who have bald spots and/or very fine hair, also use the mens line. 

If you are interested in learning more about the MONAT products, or want to purchase, please go to my website http://nicolesuarez.mymonat.com/ or feel free to message me.

----------


## jamesst11

Wow, he regrew almost his whole crown after three weeks!! but... I don't get it, doesn't hair grow at a rate of about .5" per month... so isn't this physiologically impossible?  Oh, I get it.. his hair is covered in concealer and products and this is a scam and you're trying to take advantage of innocent, vulnerable people to make a few bucks! good for you.

----------


## NSUAR008

James,

If you did your research you would see that these products are NOT a scam and have PROVEN to help increase hair follicle growth, among other things.  I would never waste my precious time trying to fool people and/or rip them off to make a quick buck.  I have better things to do. The reason I got involved with this company, in the first place, is because of the my husband's results from using MONAT products; and it inspired me to share his story with others.

----------


## jamesst11

NSUAR008,
    If this was not a scam you would all be billionaires by now, have stories in every media outlet available and be praised as hero's on here, and every other forum already... your pictures do not add up with basic biology.  SOOOO many companies have already tried what you have.  Not a single ingredient in your "unique" formula will counteract MPB.  We are all just fed up with jargon like this, so please, take it somewhere else.

----------


## osmiumgoon

You want natural? Here are natural homemade growth treatments. I bet they're even better.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

